
Utah governor says he will approve strictest DUI limit in U.S. - nyjogger
https://lasvegassun.com/news/2017/mar/23/utah-governor-says-he-will-approve-strictest-dui-l/
======
HarryHirsch
_Republican Gov. Gary Herbert said he plans to approve the measure lowering
the blood alcohol limit for most drivers to .05 percent from .08 percent and
that it will save lives.

Opponents had urged him to veto the bill, saying it would punish responsible
drinkers and burnish Utah's reputation as a Mormon-majority state that's
unfriendly for those who drink alcohol._

This merely puts Utah practice in line with practice on the Old Continent. You
do ask about the punishment for those who are caught. What you'd like to see
is several years in prison for the first offense, something that you don't
shrug off on one buttcheek, because drunk drivers are killers.

